# Techno Playlists



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

Feel free to add your stream-able playlists....

Editing soon...


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

hmmmm, how can i make a playlist streamable? i have a good list of some techno shit, but its mostly the common stuff (Skrillex, Deadmau5, etc)


----------



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/skrillex-radio-show%2Fskrillex-bbc-radio-1-essential


----------



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

Not a single track was techno...


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

question: Does Dubstep count?

If yes: http://goo.gl/P969I

If no: http://goo.gl/t4kBE


----------

